#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Sukhothai - Si Satchanalai National Park

## dirtydog

*Si Satchanalai National Park*

*Sukhothai*

* General Information*

Si Satchanai National Park is the place of historical located in Thung Saliam district, Sukhothai province. Previously, it was called “Mueang Chaliang”. The park has many important historical sites, e.g. Wat Phra Si Mahathat Ratchaworawihan, Wat Nang Phaya, Kaeng Luang and Tao Thuriang which is a sit where Sukhothai celadon were made.

In 1976, it was proclaimed as the historical park because of King Bhumiphon idea for heritage is Thailand outstanding cultural or natural heritage, it became Thailand’s heritage forever.

Later, the Royal Forest Department proclaimed a National Park on the 8th May 1981 as Thailand’s 26th National Park. The total area is about 213.2 sq.km. The park is comprised of rich forest that provide san important watershed for the surrounding agricultural area.




* Geography*

The general geography of this national park is the complicated mountains, lying along north-south direction, looking like a flank surrouding it, some part are the rock mountains and among the high moutians in the western part, the high cliff could be found, such as Doi Mae Wang Chang and Doi Mae Mok. The height of this area is about 300 -1200 meters above the average sea level. The steep slope of this area is an advangtage for protecting forest from being destroyed and occupied by local people. These mountains are the source of many streams such as Huai Sai Khao, Huai Mae Tha Phae, Huai Mae Son, Huai Pha Cho, Huai Ma Nao, etc. There are some plain areas along the shore of Huai Chang and Yom river.




* Climate*

The weather of Si Satchanalai National Park is similar to the weather of provinces in the northern part. In the summer is rather hot while the raining season has a lot of rainfall and the winter is very cold, especially during December - February.




* Flora and Fauna*

This national park consists of the mixed deciduous forest covering about 93.40 percent of total national park area. This forest has mostly been found in the steep slope, hill slope and shore of stream. Most plants could be found here are Hydnocarpus wrayi King, Tectona grandis Linn.f., Nephelium hypoleucum Kurz, Eugemia aequea, Xylia kerrii, Afzelia xylocarpa, etc. The other forest is the drydipterocarp forest covering about 4.72 percent of total national park area. Most plants that could be found here are Shorea obtosa, Shorea siamensis, Pterocarpus macrocarpus, Lagerstroemia floribunda Jack, Schleichera oleosa Merr., etc. The less of area is the hill evergreen forest which we can find the following important plants : Lithocarpus polystachyus Rehd., Dipterocarpus turbinatus, Helicia sp, etc.




Si Satchanalai Tour (Satchanalai)

Si Satchanalai Trip 2007 (Si Satchanalai-Chaliang Historical park 07)

----------

